# Pooley Bridge Inn - No more overnighting.



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Having phoned yesterday, to arrange an overnight stop at the Pooley Bridge Inn, Ullswater, Cumbria, I was informed that this facility is no longer available to MHs, under the new management. 

*Note to Mods...*I tried a search using the words "Pooley Bridge Inn", and 114 results came up, but not one of them referred to my search wording. :? :? :?

Regards,

Jock.


----------

